# Help sexing my kribensis



## tunkkari (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi!

New to these forums and allready asking for help 

Like the title says can somebody help me sexing the kribs from these pics?

Thanks!

http://img402.imageshack.us/i/img2250e.jpg/
http://img38.imageshack.us/i/img2269zat.jpg/


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

it says page not found when i click the links. i wouldn't be able to sex them anyway, but for someone who can.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

with male kribs the color on the dorsal fin goes all the way to the tip of the fin, the female stops short. The male has a spade shaped tail while the female is rounded.
male krib is on top, female with some fry on bottom


----------



## tunkkari (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmm that makes me think of to males but they were sold to me as a breeding couple so I would like an another opinnion.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've had a breeding pair of Kribs before. I'm about 99.9% sure that both of those pictures show males.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

she's a female, rounded tail, color on dorsal does not go all the way to the tip. Male...spade tail and color is clearly all the way on the dorsal.


----------



## tunkkari (Apr 6, 2011)

Think im going to buy another female and see what happens. The more i look at them the more confused i get lol


----------

